# Grape Variety for south Mississippi?



## Samh200 (Mar 4, 2012)

What is the best Grape Variety to plant down here in the south? That will do well for making wine?


----------



## Randoneur (Mar 4, 2012)

Most likely Muscadines. I've had some good ones wines from Florida from Noble and Carlos.


----------



## garymc (Mar 5, 2012)

*In addition to noble and carlos*

Mississippi research station developed a variety of muscadine "Eudora" named after a writer from Mississippi. They can be ordered from Bass Pecans or Blue River Farms in Mississippi. In addition to being suitable for wine they make excellent table grapes.


----------



## Samh200 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have muscadines already... I was thinking of some sort of purple or green grape... there are so many diffrent kinds to choice from...


----------



## DoctorCAD (Mar 6, 2012)

Randoneur said:


> Most likely Muscadines. I've had some good ones wines from Florida from Noble and Carlos.



I guess it's a taste thing, but I have NEVER had a good muscadine or scuppernog grape, nor any of the wines from them.

There are truly hundreds of muscidine/scuppernog wineries within a couple of hours of my location and I have been to a lot of them. 

Muscidine/scuppernog gives the wine a Vicks 44 cough syrup taste to me.

Of course, I don't like chardonnay, either (the most popular wine in the world).


----------



## Randoneur (Mar 8, 2012)

There is a wine grape that may suit your area - Black Spanish. This is a very old grape that was grown in the Carolina's down through Texas. I only know that is was a wine grape, a natural hybrid exported to France and out to Texas. It is naturally resistant to Pierces Disease, which kills other bunch type grapes in the deep south. 
I have no idea of the quality of the wine from this grape.


----------



## robie (Mar 8, 2012)

Contact the closest county or college agricultural extension in your county. They should be able to better advise you.


----------



## Samh200 (Mar 8, 2012)

thanks everyone for the replys!!!!


----------



## BARBQ (Mar 14, 2012)

I typed up a bunch of stuff, but my post got banned cause I put links in it. Google Miss blue grape and you will get a good list for MS. Muscadines are perfect for your area and I tried one from MS two weeks ago and liked it better than Texas muscadine.

From my person experience:

Blanc Du Bois - Good white hard to kill. good root system PD resistant
Black Spanish (Lenoir) - Dark red, can root rot but hard to kill, PD resitant
Conquistador - Good red for south (according to Florida U. Planted 6 a month ago so not sure yet)

Google "conquistador bunch grape" and you will get a good list of bunch grapes for winr from U of florida.

EDIT: I just looked up your area. You may have problems with to much sodium in your soil. I know of a place in Texas that grows Black Spanish as close as you do in Texas to the coast and theirs is pretty good. Its just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Samh200 (Mar 14, 2012)

BARBQ said:


> I typed up a bunch of stuff, but my post got banned cause I put links in it. Google Miss blue grape and you will get a good list for MS. Muscadines are perfect for your area and I tried one from MS two weeks ago and liked it better than Texas muscadine.
> 
> From my person experience:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks... I think you got me on to somthing


----------

